# SB9A 644R Second Look



## HiHo256 (May 16, 2014)

Got to spend some more time with my newly acquired lathe. When I first saw it the previous owner demonstrated it. Basically they just used it for turning. He did not know about the threading and was unaware that it had power crossfeed. Surprising because it was used in their repair shop regularly. So there were some things I was unsure about when I bought it. 
So started familiarizing myself with it, speed changes, controls. Did some cleaning on I, getting chips off, assessing the depth of the grime coating. It is pretty thick and I am somewhat hesitant to continue because that may be holding it together! ;-)
I was concerned about the threading, gearbox, and crossfeed. I tried to change gears on the gearbox on the first visit and it was extremely difficult. Today, as I continued fooling with it, the changes got easier and easier. Must have just had to cycle it a bit and free some things up. Ran through a random selection of feeds and they all seemed to work. The saddle controls were kind of the same way. Everything was sticky and if it operated, it was intermittent. I will also chalk some up to my unfamiliarity. Bottom line is that in the end, the crossfeed was working, the threading indicator was working all selector levers were working smoothly. I just don't really know what that star shaped knob is for. I fiddled with it until everything was working.

So, right now I am VERY happy with this acquisition. I need a 3 jaw chuck. Anybody have one?


----------



## pjf134 (May 16, 2014)

This is the time to do a teardown and change felts and give it a good cleaning and maybe some paint. That is the most likely way to make sure you are getting oil to where it is needed. A picture would be nice to see so we can see what you have and give advice. I think the star you refer to is the clutch for the power feed, turn it to the right to make it go and left to stop.
Paul


----------



## HiHo256 (May 17, 2014)

Thanks... yeah, I haven't broken the code on pics yet. I am going to try a Flickr link
	

		
			
		

		
	





Nope couldn't do Flickr


----------



## OlBull (May 17, 2014)

HiHo256 said:


> Got to spend some more time with my newly acquired lathe. When I first saw it the previous owner demonstrated it. Basically they just used it for turning. He did not know about the threading and was unaware that it had power crossfeed. Surprising because it was used in their repair shop regularly. So there were some things I was unsure about when I bought it.
> So started familiarizing myself with it, speed changes, controls. Did some cleaning on I, getting chips off, assessing the depth of the grime coating. It is pretty thick and I am somewhat hesitant to continue because that may be holding it together! ;-)
> I was concerned about the threading, gearbox, and crossfeed. I tried to change gears on the gearbox on the first visit and it was extremely difficult. Today, as I continued fooling with it, the changes got easier and easier. Must have just had to cycle it a bit and free some things up. Ran through a random selection of feeds and they all seemed to work. The saddle controls were kind of the same way. Everything was sticky and if it operated, it was intermittent. I will also chalk some up to my unfamiliarity. Bottom line is that in the end, the crossfeed was working, the threading indicator was working all selector levers were working smoothly. I just don't really know what that star shaped knob is for. I fiddled with it until everything was working.
> 
> So, right now I am VERY happy with this acquisition. I need a 3 jaw chuck. Anybody have one?




You can also change the direction of the power feed by moving the lever that sticks out of the gear cover on the left side of the machine.  Simply loosen the hold down bolt and move the lever to engage the gears in the opposite direction then retighten the hold down bolt.  This must be done with the machine OFF.

Here's a link to some terrific information on South Bend Lathes.  http://www.wswells.com/index.html 

Have fun!


----------



## outboardguy44 (May 18, 2014)

I don't know what your budget limitations/capabilities are, but unless somebody is willing to give up a mint condition brand name chuck for a real cheap price, this might not be a bad option for you to explore for acquiring a brand new chuck for a reasonable amount of money. I know a few folks who have bought these and they were pretty happy with what they got for the money spent. You will need the one for a threaded spindle, the 9A has s spindle thread of 1 1/2" X 8 TPI. The 6-inch chuck has a list price of $159.95 and comes with the threaded backplate. You may need to take a very light cut off the backplate before fitting it to the chuck. If it has to be done, it's very easy to accomplish.

You could explore Fleabay for a three-jaw, there are lots of choices for 5-inch diameter chucks with a 1 1/2" X 8 TPI mount on there, but the lower priced ones are going to be used items, and that's always a shot in the dark WRT finding one in decent shape.

Personally I had a 5-inch Cushman chuck on my 9A when I bought it 7 years ago, but it was fairly well used and exhibited signs of wear that concerned me, so I bought a new 5-inch Bison chuck with reversible jaws and have been very happy with it. I recycled the Cushman by giving it to a friend who had a 10-inch Atlas lathe, he was in the same situation as you, he had a 4-jaw but needed a 3-jaw. The 10-inch Atlas lathe (and some models of the Logan lathes) have the same threaded spindle as the nine-inch SB. 

Anyway, here's the link to the Shars page. Hope it helps.

Best,
T2

http://www.shars.com/files/products/catalog2013B/page105.pdf


----------



## HiHo256 (May 18, 2014)

Thanks T2... I will explore that option!


----------



## outboardguy44 (May 18, 2014)

Shars has a Buy-It-Now price on their 6-inch three-jaw chuck on Ebay, $150 plus around $25 for shipping, and the backplate is included.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/SHARS-6-3-J...9?pt=BI_Tool_Work_Holding&hash=item461054da5b


----------



## HiHo256 (May 25, 2014)

So I have been gathering stuff to help with the cleanup and refurbishment. Got the manual and the wock package off of E-Bay as well as the oil kit. I removed the tail stock and, once I got my impact wrench in, the apron/saddle. The apron was horribly gunked up with a mass of chips and solidified oil. I wish I had gotten a picture. I'll bet the gearbox looks similar, so will get pics then. Got the saddle, crosslide and compound cleaned up. With my gunsmithing work, I have a fairly large ultrasonic cleaner that does a good job of getting rid of rust and gunk. At least loosening up the hard gunk. 
 I followed the directions for the apron disassembly and it worked out well. put it all in the ultrasonic and ran it through 3 cycles (20 mins per cycle). Then worked with each piece clearing out what seemed like decades of hard gunk and cleaning out all the oil passages and various holes. And paying attention to the gear teeth getting them cleaned out. Surprisinhgly, to me anyway, the gears look really good. Not much wear and no broken teach, etc.
 The advantage, I think, of doing this is that I am learning how the lathe actually works. Invaluable. I am taking some precision machining classes at the local Community College and I have learned more about a lathe doing this than a whole semester. We did a lot of operation, but not much theory.
 So, I think I will attack this piece meal... do the apron, saddler and tailstock, clean up that end of the bed and then move to the gearbox. I know I should paint it, but, my thought right now is to leave it with the patina that is on it now. I may yet change my mind about that though. Below are pics of the apron parts after cleaning.


----------



## HiHo256 (May 25, 2014)

Worked on the saddle, cross slide and compound some more today. Broke the code on getting the dials and screws out without the appropriate spanner wrench (a good soak in Kroil and gentle taps with a brass punch). All the operating components seem to be in great shape once cleaned up. Of note, the cross slide gib was not installed. The gib screws were being used alone to adjust the slide. On inspection, the side of the slide that came into contact with the screws has a nice little furrow in it. My thought is that, once I actually put a gib in, that should make it a moot point. Hope so anyway. 
I find that solvents aren't much use in getting the deeply encrusted grime off the metal surfaces. My best tool so far on the components has been my dental picks. The bed and feet have responded to a paint scraper followed up by a wire wheel on my drill. 
A couple of questions...

1. What is the best way to brighten up the dials and handles? I have used a scotchbrite wheel on my dremel, but I am concerned I might be removing more metal than I want.

2.Is there a source from which to buy a replacement gib? It seems to be the same size as the compound gib just longer. I can make my own I suppose. Is there any advantage to using brass?

3. Cleaning the bed and rails... should I shoot for a bright finish or does it matter?


----------



## Jon C. (May 30, 2014)

HiHo256 said:


> Got to spend some more time with my newly acquired lathe. When I first saw it the previous owner demonstrated it. Basically they just used it for turning. He did not know about the threading and was unaware that it had power crossfeed. Surprising because it was used in their repair shop regularly. So there were some things I was unsure about when I bought it.
> So started familiarizing myself with it, speed changes, controls. Did some cleaning on I, getting chips off, assessing the depth of the grime coating. It is pretty thick and I am somewhat hesitant to continue because that may be holding it together! ;-)
> I was concerned about the threading, gearbox, and crossfeed. I tried to change gears on the gearbox on the first visit and it was extremely difficult. Today, as I continued fooling with it, the changes got easier and easier. Must have just had to cycle it a bit and free some things up. Ran through a random selection of feeds and they all seemed to work. The saddle controls were kind of the same way. Everything was sticky and if it operated, it was intermittent. I will also chalk some up to my unfamiliarity. Bottom line is that in the end, the crossfeed was working, the threading indicator was working all selector levers were working smoothly. I just don't really know what that star shaped knob is for. I fiddled with it until everything was working.
> 
> So, right now I am VERY happy with this acquisition. I need a 3 jaw chuck. Anybody have one?


I just bought a Westcott 5" 3 jaw chuck for $119 + shipping, the same seller has a 5" Cushman 3 jaw chuck for $165 + shipping.   http://www.ebay.com/itm/221431363642?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------

